

Bill Gates quits Facebook over 'too many friends' - BrentRitterbeck
http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20090725/ts_afp/indiaituspeoplegatesfacebook_20090725140234

======
crcoffey
It's disappointing to think that because your as well known as Bill Gates, you
cant have a simple, public page to share with your _actual_ friends.

~~~
colins_pride
It's tough to feel sorry for the guy

------
uninverted
The opposite problem of the one he had in high school.

------
pyre
People that 'friend' random people or people they wouldn't really call friends
on social networking sites don't get my sympathy when they feel it's 'too
much' or some sort of information overload.... they brought it on themselves.

It's like writing off candy as being 'sickening' because you ate nothing but
candy as food for a week. It has nothing to do with candy in general or the
candy industry. It has to do with _your_ lack of planning and/or foresight.

------
malkia
Facebook for normal people, twitter for popular ones :)

------
moe
I know I will be downvoted but anyone else had this association?
<http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/2051/ss208.png>

------
mkyc
Flagged; this seems to be random gossip.

